# The ******* Executioner



## REBerg (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't know if this contains a fantasy element, and it's unclear whether the title character is a ******* himself or a *******-executing specialist. Does look watchable, though.

Brían F. O'Byrne is in the cast, playing a villain not unlike the one he played in _The Last Ship._ He must be a go-to guy for evil characters.

Premieres Tuesday, Sept. 15, on FX.


----------



## svalbard (Sep 5, 2015)

A person I talk to on Facebook says he is one of the historical consultants on the show and reckons it is historically accurate. But he has a vested interest. From what I have seen so far I have my doubts.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Sep 19, 2015)

It isn't historically accurate, and does have some fantasy elements. Watched the first double episode, or at least tried to. Saying it was terrible is an understatement. It seems the point of the show is to try one up GoT by deliberately going out of its way to shock the viewer...

The writing, acting, and quality of the production is subpar. And it was just plain boring.

Dropped.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the warning, Warren. I'll put it on my 'gouge out eyes' list.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 19, 2015)

I must join the consensus on this one.
I've watched segments of the opening episode several times, and have not been motivated to finish it. Going to bed has seemed more attractive. I haven't been tempted to gouge my eyes out, though.
When the the only scene that sticks in my mind is Baron Ventris in the privy employing a servant to do the royal wiping, I think my subconscious is telling me to give up on this series.
That bit of historical insight truly falls into the category of things I did not ever want to know. Although, it did occur to me that if Tywin had followed the same protocol, Tyrion might have been denied the opportunity to put crossbow bolts into his doting dad.


----------



## svalbard (Sep 23, 2015)

I gave this one up about 30 minutes in. It is dreadful viewing.


----------



## Wo7f (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone watching this? It's on FX. Excellent series so far. Lots of twists.
Tuesdays at 10:00 PM EST.


----------



## Wo7f (Oct 21, 2015)

I think it's set in medieval Scottland if anyone was curious.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 23, 2015)

It is set in Wales. It wasn't for me I am afraid.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey, Wo7f, earlier comments here: https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/561273/


----------



## Wo7f (Oct 23, 2015)

I looked everywhere for a thread about this show and didn't see one. I was about to add the trailer until I saw this one today. 

Really? Most didn't like this show?  I think its pretty awesome.  I have to record it though and watch it later because 10 is my bedtime on weekdays. Got work the next day.

Thanks REBerg. 

(I think vampire Bill should have stayed a vampire. I feel he might not last very long, but we'll see.)


----------



## Wo7f (Oct 23, 2015)

Wales, right. Thanks svalbard.  I just saw the other thread on this today. I could have sworn I looked for it first before starting a new post. Oh well.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 23, 2015)

Merged _******* Executioner_ threads.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 24, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Really? Most didn't like this show?  I think its pretty awesome.  I have to record it though and watch it later because 10 is my bedtime on weekdays. Got work the next day.


I honestly did try to watch this, but I just could not get through the premiere.

Have you tried _The Last Kingdom_? It's a BBC look at the troubled history between the pre-U.K. and those pesky Scandinavian would-be empire builders -- similar to but different than the History Channel's _Vikings_.

Chrons thread here: https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/560332/

Ancient Scotland is the setting for_ Outlander_, another Starz offering with which you might be familiar. The series is beautifully produced with engaging characters and lots of plot conflict, but the conclusion of the first season is extremely violent, dark and difficult to watch. The television series is taken from a series of books by Diana Gabaldon, which I have been told are even darker than the Starz version.

Chrons thread here: https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/549190/


----------



## Wo7f (Oct 26, 2015)

I've not heard of The Last Kingdom. Will have to check it out. As for Outlander, I tried to watch it, but...meh.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 8, 2015)

Good show, but tough to watch.


----------



## Wo7f (Nov 10, 2015)

I agree. I don't think an executioner would be at the top of my occupation list for medieval times.


----------

